# It's UGLY



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Excuse my messy shop. I know, I'm a slob, but when I'm in the middle of something, I hate to put things away. I'm almost done plumbing my dust collection and I really made a mess of things, but I hope it works. I know I have too many bends, too much hose, and I neglected to construct it so it would be easy to take apart in case of a clog, but I'll deal with that when it happens.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

My Harbor Freight 2hp DC is in the storage space above my garage. I am going to order a long ranger remote from Grizzly. I am ducting th


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am dicting the dust outside after it goes thru my Thein tophat


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I still need to run a hose and construct a hood for my miter saw. I also need to run a pipe from the wye above the window over to my jointer. The drop will be between the jointer and my bench. I will then reduce to a 4x4x2 1/2 wye at the bench for RO sanders, etc. at the ceiling I will continue with the 5" then reduce to 4" and connect an expandable 4" hose with a dust right quick fitting to use on my planer and sander which are on a double flip-top cabinet on casters.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

All critique and suggestions are welcome

Jim


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

All my tools are on mobile bases, so I used expandable hose in case I need to pull the tool out for larger work.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Stairs or ladder to the attic? Either way, that big can of saw dust is not going to be fun to haul down.


Any local ordinances regulating your unfiltered exhaust after the separator gets the bigger stuff? I have heard that in some places this is regulated, though not always in residential spaces.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, I have pull down stairs to the attic, and I also have a 3' x 4' trap door with an electric hoost directly above it for lifting heavy objects. It works amazingly well. I store many heavy objects up there. 
There are no ordinances where I live so I should be ok there. 
The only thing I'm worries about is dust accumulating on the side of the garage or getting on vehicles in driveway. If that happens, I'll buy a wynn filter and use a bag.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have everything( almost) hooked up with all blast gates in place. Since I've never owned or ran a DC before, I have nothing to compare it to. 
When I turn it on, I really don't feel a tremendous amount of suction. But maybe I'm not supposed to. 
I made a few cuts on the bandsaw and ran some boards across the jointer, and I could see the chips going thru the hose, but is there a way to actually tell that it is doing an efficient job?
I still need to order some more expandable hose for the miter saw and the drop for planer and sander.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

If your Thien separator is working properly there should not be much going out the window.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll have to have someone look when I'm jointing or planing. I need to go buy som hardwood so I can start on a project (not sure what yet) then I will have a better idea if it's working or not.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

tvman44 said:


> If your Thien separator is working properly there should not be much going out the window.


I thought that the purpose of the separator was to trap the larger particles and send the flour into the bag/filter.



jg2259 said:


> I'll have to have someone look when I'm jointing or planing. I need to go buy som hardwood so I can start on a project (not sure what yet) then I will have a better idea if it's working or not.


Your setup seems to be moving a lot of inside air to the outside. I would think that during the winter, this is going to make for a very cold shop.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Rrich, I'm afraid that might be true. But even if I didn't exhaust outside, my DC is located in the unheated attic of the garage and warm air would be lost up there. 
But I'm hoping that in a one man shop, since the machines will only be used for short intervals, that the heat loss will be minimal. We'll see this winter.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

jg2259 said:


> Rrich, I'm afraid that might be true. But even if I didn't exhaust outside, my DC is located in the unheated attic of the garage and warm air would be lost up there.
> But I'm hoping that in a one man shop, since the machines will only be used for short intervals, that the heat loss will be minimal. We'll see this winter.


But you aren`t limited to those options. If you wanted you could plumb that outlet hose from your dc back into your shop and keep the heated air and any dust that gets past inside.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

LOL

Now that's funny


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

jg2259 said:


> Rrich, I'm afraid that might be true. But even if I didn't exhaust outside, my DC is located in the unheated attic of the garage and warm air would be lost up there.
> But I'm hoping that in a one man shop, since the machines will only be used for short intervals, that the heat loss will be minimal. We'll see this winter.


I believe my Jet DC is rated at 1100 cam. Even if it only pulls about half that amount of air with a 24' by 24' shop with a 10 ceiling you would replace all the air in the shop with outside air in about 10 minutes of run time. I think you are going to have a major problem.
Tom


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone else here exhaust their DC to the outside, and if so, what complications arose? 
Did you notice a massive heat loss in your shop?
I would just like to know for sure from some of you, so I can make changes before winter. It won't be that big of a deal for me to set up the bag and duct into it, I'd just have to order a wynn filter.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

jg2259 said:


> Does anyone else here exhaust their DC to the outside, and if so, what complications arose?
> Did you notice a massive heat loss in your shop?
> I would just like to know for sure from some of you, so I can make changes before winter. It won't be that big of a deal for me to set up the bag and duct into it, I'd just have to order a wynn filter.


Looks like you have a window A/C unit in your shop. On a hot day run your dust collector and see what happens to the shop temperature. Also, remember if you are running your DC for several minutes and you don't have replacement air coming into the shop the air flow in your system will drop as you pull a slightly negative pressure in yor shop. You really need an opening to let in as much air as you are exhausting. An open window would work.
Tom


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info Tom. I need to check this out more. I may be ordering that ffilter after all.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought about moving my DC outside or the attic- The heat problem and when I changed to a 15" 3HP planer- it fills the garbage can in 10-15 minutes of planing. PS- you shop is clean compared to mine. :yes:


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

jg2259 said:


> I still need to run a hose and construct a hood for my miter saw. I also need to run a pipe from the wye above the window over to my jointer. The drop will be between the jointer and my bench. I will then reduce to a 4x4x2 1/2 wye at the bench for RO sanders, etc. at the ceiling I will continue with the 5" then reduce to 4" and connect an expandable 4" hose with a dust right quick fitting to use on my planer and sander which are on a double flip-top cabinet on casters.


Maybe it's been stated but wondering where you got your 5" Y's? Presently I am running 4" PVC but will convert to 5" galv. when I can find all the parts.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

After searching everywhere ( online and local ), I had my nephew, who is a plumbing and heating contractor, order my wyes from his supplier. 3 5" wyes came to $47. That was a little less than the ones I found online. 
After I got my wyes, I found a site that sells ductwork for much less than that. 
Surplus City Liquidators. Sometimes they won't have exactly what you are looking for, but if you watch the site all the time, new items show up. About 2 weeks after I got my wyes from my nephew, they had four 5" sheet metal wyes for $4 each. 
I bout 9 pieces of 5" x 60" snap lock pipe from them for $4 each. Shipping is reasonable. 
I also found fair prices at Global Industrial, but not near the discounted prices of Surplus City Liquidators. 
I hope this helps anyone who is planning on using 5" sheet metal to duct their shop, 

Jim


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

*Great Post!*

I am planning a very similar DC system. Bought the HF 2HP and will vent out the garage attic in the same way. Let us know how the vent to the outside works out.

I have similar concerns as expressed about air exchange and heat loss in winter. But the DC will only run when sawing etc.

Did the duct work cost a lot to ship? The selection of duct material is a major decision - metal or PVC??

Great project!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

John Pemberton said:


> I have similar concerns as expressed about air exchange and heat loss in winter. But the DC will only run when sawing etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Great project!!



Ya, but even a conservative 500 Cfm air loss will cool ( or heat) the shop pretty quick.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks John,

The shipping was reasonable but probably depends on your location. We have had 2 weeks of 90+ degree days with very high humidity. I ran my air conditioner in the shop and worked in there for 3 to 4 hrs each day. Jointing and planing boards for my next project. My shop gained 2 degrees in those hours each day and I was working in the mid afternoon when temperatures were rising the most. Not too bad as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

*questions*

thanks, I ran across some local 6" PCV at a reasonable cost and will look at using it - now looking for blast gates to fit.

also - do you recommend clear flex tube to the machines? 

You mentioned an electric hoist to the attic - what do you have? may be a good way to move stuff up and down?? :smile:

JP


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

John,

I did use clear flex hose. I used the Dust-Rite expandable hose from Rockler so I can pull my machines away from the wall if need be. 
And the hoist, i bought at Northern tool for around $100.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

jg2259 said:


> After searching everywhere ( online and local ), I had my nephew, who is a plumbing and heating contractor, order my wyes from his supplier. 3 5" wyes came to $47. That was a little less than the ones I found online.
> After I got my wyes, I found a site that sells ductwork for much less than that.
> Surplus City Liquidators. Sometimes they won't have exactly what you are looking for, but if you watch the site all the time, new items show up. About 2 weeks after I got my wyes from my nephew, they had four 5" sheet metal wyes for $4 each.
> I bout 9 pieces of 5" x 60" snap lock pipe from them for $4 each. Shipping is reasonable.
> ...


Thanks Jim. I knew there had to be someplace like that. $4. is a steal. Your luck finding them sounds like me when I fill my car with gas. Just two days ago I filled up because I had to. Yesterday the price had dropped .10

How did you seal the seams and joints in your pipe. I have seen some use duct tape but not sure how air tight that would be.

Charlie


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

can you post a photo or two of your electric hoist?

tks

JP


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ha, yea Charlie. If it weren't for bad luck, we'd have no luck at all. I used duct sealer on every seam ( even the ling seam on the pipe ) and also the foil tape. I bought the more expensive foil tape from Home Depot ( the kind with printing on the outside of the tape ), and it seemed to do a fine job. Very sticky. I used duct sealant and tape on every seam on the wyes and bends also. It's a pain in the butt, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here ya go John.


----------

